# Ibra, Rebic, Bennacer e Castillejo out per Torino.



## admin (10 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.

Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro


----------



## kipstar (10 Aprile 2022)

ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah...era un po'.....


----------



## Hellscream (10 Aprile 2022)

Buonanotte.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.


ah??


----------



## Rickrossonero (10 Aprile 2022)

Ovviamente bennacer si deve far male,il più in forma attualmente.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro



Ibra è arrivato davvero a fine corsa


----------



## R41D3N (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro


Ma è uno.scherzo? Ma ste cose solo a noi capitano!?!?! Siamo una RSA


----------



## Dexter (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro


Giocatori di pietra. Mi raccomando il prossimo anno l'attacco con Origi e Adli é sistematissimo, le difese avversarie già tremano...Dybala? Naaaa e che dobbiamo farcene? Costa troppo! Oggi l'attacco avrà primi cambi Daniel Maldini, Krunic e Messias...manco le retrocesse


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro


E' out anche Tonali? Dobbiamo schierare Bakayocoso?


----------



## Baba (10 Aprile 2022)

ai nostri basta uno starnuto per avere un affaticamento. Facciamo ridere da questo punto di vista, dei veri DILETTANTI


----------



## Hellscream (10 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Giocatori di pietra. Mi raccomando il prossimo anno l'attacco con Origi e Adli é sistematissimo, le difese avversarie già tremano...Dybala? Naaaa e che dobbiamo farcene? Costa troppo


Non vedo dove sia il problema, d'altronde se oggi Giroud ha un problema entra.... ops NESSUNO.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2022)

E tutto questo sempre poco prima di una partita. E' incredibile


----------



## R41D3N (10 Aprile 2022)

Rebic è sempre più un oggetto misterioso (di cristallo). Annata inconsistente per lui, contributo zero alla causa. Occhio che dietro corrono tutte, mancano 7 partite, 21punti, il quarto posto non è affatto scontato!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro



Siamo ridicoli, veramente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro


Se vabbè, ciaone.


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

siamo l'unica squadra dove escono queste notizie dal nulla a poche ore ora dalla partenza in trasferta.
grande copertura mediatica da Milanello tra canale tematico e giornalisti esterni...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E tutto questo sempre poco prima di una partita. E' incredibile


Perché si tenta di recuperarli fino all ultimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Rebic è sempre più un oggetto misterioso (di cristallo). Annata inconsistente per lui, contributo zero alla causa. Occhio che dietro corrono tutte, mancano 7 partite, 21punti, il quarto posto non è affatto scontato!!


Ma abbiamo 13 punti di vantaggio dalla quinta. Dai su.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Aprile 2022)

beh Ibra aveva già giocato 20 minuti l'altra volta mi pare...non pretendete troppo..vedrete che un'altra mezzoretta di qui alla fine la farà..


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro


Aspettavo con curiosità segnali in questa corsa scudetto: squalifiche, infortuni, casi covid .

Fattori insomma che possono indirizzare le sorti di una squadra e di un campionato..

Ecco , noi rispondiamo presente.


----------



## Simo98 (10 Aprile 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Rebic è sempre più un oggetto misterioso (di cristallo). Annata inconsistente per lui, contributo zero alla causa. Occhio che dietro corrono tutte, mancano 7 partite, 21punti, il quarto posto non è affatto scontato!!


Dovremmo perderne 5 su 7...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Giocatori di pietra. Mi raccomando il prossimo anno l'attacco con Origi e Adli é sistematissimo, le difese avversarie già tremano...Dybala? Naaaa e che dobbiamo farcene? Costa troppo! Oggi l'attacco avrà primi cambi Daniel Maldini, Krunic e Messias...manco le retrocesse


Il solito esagerato.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> siamo l'unica squadra dove escono queste notizie dal nulla a poche ore ora dalla partenza in trasferta.
> grande copertura mediatica da Milanello tra canale tematico e giornalisti esterni...


Sarà lo scalino del pullman ?


----------



## R41D3N (10 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma abbiamo 13 punti di vantaggio dalla quinta. Dai su.


Era una provocazione ma io starei comunque attento. Siamo instabili, nettamente in calo fisico e mentale, capaci di tutto anche di un tracollo in questo finale di stagione


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro


Normale amministrazione, non sono per niente sorpreso. Ormai anche fare la doccia a Milanello comporta gravissimi rischi di infortunio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Aprile 2022)

Bennacer assenza pesantissima.
Nelle ultime partite era sempre il migliore,al contrario di Tonali che si contendeva il titolo di peggiore in campo assieme a diaz,calabria e messias.


----------



## Dexter (10 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il solito esagerato.


Lo so io e lo sai anche tu che con dieci euro potevamo metterci lo scudetto in tasca a Gennaio. Inutile nascondersi Lollo, l'eventuale seconda stella dell'Inter avrà la scritta ELLIOTT sotto.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Lo so io e lo sai anche tu che con dieci euro potevamo metterci lo scudetto in tasca a Gennaio. Inutile nascondersi Lollo, l'eventuale seconda stella dell'Inter avrà la scritta ELLIOTT sotto.


anche l'anno scorso probabilmente


----------



## koti (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro


Sono sempre i soliti che si rompono eh, capisco Ibra che ha 45 anni ma Rebic è imbarazzante, più partite saltate che presenze.


----------



## danjr (10 Aprile 2022)

Bene, siamo in emergenza, mi sento più a mio agio, vinceremo facile


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2022)

Mi sono fatto persuaso che questa squadra debba giocare in allegria poi quel che viene viene.
Non gli chiediamo qualcosa che non possono dare.

Tanto lo scudetto solo noi altri fessi possiamo averlo pensato , la proprietà ha altre idee e altri obiettivi.

A noi brucia il culo se vince l'inter, mica a loro.
Scaroni magari andrà pure alla festa scudetto , gusto per essere sportivi e inclusivi.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Lo so io e lo sai anche tu che con dieci euro potevamo metterci lo scudetto in tasca a Gennaio. Inutile nascondersi Lollo, l'eventuale seconda stella dell'Inter avrà la scritta ELLIOTT sotto.


Verissimo.
Uno scudetto perso volontariamente


----------



## danjr (10 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma abbiamo 13 punti di vantaggio dalla quinta. Dai su.


Che è la Roma e deve affrontare Napoli e Inter


----------



## bmb (10 Aprile 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Ovviamente bennacer si deve far male,il più in forma attualmente.


Stranamente sotto ramadan. Stranissimo.


----------



## UDG (10 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché si tenta di recuperarli fino all ultimo.


Catillejo si affatica senza giocare


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Catillejo si affatica senza giocare


Così pare.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Aprile 2022)

Vabbè io non ho più parole.
Andassero a Lourdes a fare la preparazione il prossimo anno.


----------



## Dexter (10 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stranamente sotto ramadan. Stranissimo.


Ma no...guarda che allenarsi per ore e passare le successive e le precedenti senza idratarsi, é tutta salute. I muscoli senza bere per ore vanno alla grande, così come senza glucosio


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stranamente sotto ramadan. Stranissimo.


Lui e Kessiè tra Ramadan e coppa d'Africa dovrebbero restituire 1/3 dello stipendio


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Aprile 2022)

Intanto notizie dall'Inda... "Allarme già rientrato per Barella, Correa e De Vrij"... ovviamente stanno benissimo e sono disponibili al 100% da subito.


----------



## UDG (10 Aprile 2022)

Questi si infortunano anche con una partita a settimana, ma dove vogliamo andare


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2022)

A Milanello sanno perché succede tutto ciò ma non ce lo diranno mai.


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> siamo l'unica squadra dove escono queste notizie dal nulla a poche ore ora dalla partenza in trasferta.
> grande copertura mediatica da Milanello tra canale tematico e giornalisti esterni...


Questo fa capire quanto sia utile star dietro alle notizie e alle presunte fonti... Una settimana a chiedersi chi avrebbe giocato tra Diaz e Kessie poi dopo zero domande utili in conferenza, la mattina di domenica arriva il bollettino. Incredibile.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro


Tanto per gradire. Dio che stagione estenuante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro



Non acquistare un attaccante per la priam squadra nella pausa invernale rimane una scelta inspiegabile. Ibra ormai é finitissimo. Non ce la fa piu.

Anche Rebic ormai sta piu sul divano che in campo.


----------



## Gamma (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro



Il vero danno è Bennacer, è il più in forma e non ci voleva. Per il resto sono stati colpiti panchinari(anche se mancano i gol di Rebic).

Ibra dimostra ancora di più quanto non sia più considerabile calciatore a questi livelli.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Aprile 2022)

Sovraccarico cos'è? Quando a briscola cali il secondo carico dopo uno già per terra? Per il resto bene non ci siano i raiolas, l'ultimo Rebic irritante era improponibile, spiace per Benna unica grossa perdita... Bisogna vincere, no scuse!


----------



## JoKeR (10 Aprile 2022)

Gestione scandalosa. Nulla di nuovo.


----------



## Zenos (10 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non acquistare un attaccante per la priam squadra nella pausa invernale rimane una scelta inspiegabile. Ibra ormai é finitissimo. Non ce la fa piu.
> 
> Anche Rebic ormai sta piu sul divano che in campo.


Spiegabilissimo invece. Una proprietà ed una dirigenza a cui non interessa minimamente lo scudetto. Minimo sforzo massima resa.E che vi piaccia o no, Maldini fa parte di questa combriccola altro che miglior dirigente del pianeta insieme a quell'altro addormentato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2022)

Basta pianti, si deve vincere


----------



## Tobi (10 Aprile 2022)

Tra quelli solo isma fondamentale. Non mi strappo i capelli per casticoso krunic e nemmeno questo Ibra


----------



## Zenos (10 Aprile 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Tra quelli solo isma fondamentale. Non mi strappo i capelli per casticoso krunic e nemmeno questo Ibra


Manca anche Rebic. Primo sostituto in attacco il figlio di Paolo.


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Aprile 2022)

E c'è chi darebbe 2,5 - 3 mln a Ibrahimovic per la prossima stagione. È una pazzia, paghi una persona per non ricevere il servizio per cui l hai pagata. 

Come ho detto se gli stanno bene si potrebbero offrire non più di 200-300 mila euro, con bonus legati alle presenze, anzi al MINUTAGGIO.


----------



## folletto (10 Aprile 2022)

Bisogna che società e dirigenti prendano atto di certe cose ormai stra-evidenti; la prima è che Ibra dopo l’infortunio al ginocchio e relativo intervento ha terminato la carriera. Seconda cosa, Rebic è troppo fragile e anche lui così non è molto utile, terza cosa ogni ruolo deve avere un degno sostituto (e mi riferisco principalmente al vice Theo), ultima cosa la somma delle età di titolare e vice non può essere 70 o più. Ultima cosa bisognerebbe rivalutare qualcosa nello staff medico (tante ricadute, per non parlare del clamoroso caso Maignan che è dovuto andare in ritiro con la nazionale per avere una diagnosi)


----------



## Pit96 (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro


Hanno ricominciato con le risse? 
E c'è chi vorrebbe rinnovare ancora Ibra... 
Rebic disastroso quest'anno, Bennacer continua ad essere inaffidabile fisicamente


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2022)

Che palle però


----------



## koti (10 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Manca anche Rebic. Primo sostituto in attacco il figlio di Paolo.


Rebic manca da ottobre.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibra è arrivato davvero a fine corsa


No. E pronto per il monza. Il gallo lo aspetta a braccia aperte.


----------



## Manue (10 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Giocatori di pietra. Mi raccomando il prossimo anno l'attacco con Origi e Adli é sistematissimo, le difese avversarie già tremano...Dybala? Naaaa e che dobbiamo farcene? Costa troppo! Oggi l'attacco avrà primi cambi Daniel Maldini, Krunic e Messias...manco le retrocesse


Statisticamente Dybala si fa più male di quelli sopra citati… 
Siamo già una rsa, se prendiamo anche usato da rottamare però…


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2022)

Affaticamento muscolare Rebic e Castillejo fa ridere dato il loro minutaggio in campo. Ibra ormai è un rottame, è follia pura rinnovare il contratto.


----------



## mil77 (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E tutto questo sempre poco prima di una partita. E' incredibile


X non avvantaggiare gli avversari...che poi che avrebbe giocato Kessie a centrocampo È Diaz titolare lo si sapeva già, adesso si è scoperto anche il perché


----------



## Solo (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Ibrahimovic, Bennacer, Castillejo e Rebic non saranno a disposizione per Torino Milan di questa sera.
> 
> Per Bennace, Rebic e Castillejo si tratta di affaticamento muscolare, Ibra sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro


Non sono troppo stupito.

Bennacer aveva già fatto gli straordinari in nazionale, poi adesso ha pure il Ramadan, per cui...
Casti è irrilevante.
Ibra è un rottame ambulante da oltre un anno ormai.
Rebic praticamente stagione da desaparecido.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Lo so io e lo sai anche tu che con dieci euro potevamo metterci lo scudetto in tasca a Gennaio. Inutile nascondersi Lollo, l'eventuale seconda stella dell'Inter avrà la scritta ELLIOTT sotto.


si si è colpa di elliot se abbiam tenuto ibra a 7M e daniel maldini da soprammobile.
aspettiamo queste 7 partite poi giudicheremo.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (10 Aprile 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Rebic è sempre più un oggetto misterioso (di cristallo). Annata inconsistente per lui, contributo zero alla causa. Occhio che dietro corrono tutte, mancano 7 partite, 21punti, il quarto posto non è affatto scontato!!


ancora con questo quarto posto? ma un po’ di ambizione?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Aprile 2022)

Rebic quest'anno sfortunatissimo! Con Ibra direi che siamo ai saluti, peccato per Bennacer che era il più in forma...


----------



## Pit96 (10 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Statisticamente Dybala si fa più male di quelli sopra citati…
> Siamo già una rsa, se prendiamo anche usato da rottamare però…


Però se prendiamo Renato Sanches va bene? Perché sembra che il 99% dei tifosi lo prenderebbe ad occhi chiusi. 

P. S. Dybala ha giocato più di tutti questi qui (almeno in campionato)


----------



## Manue (11 Aprile 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Però se prendiamo Renato Sanches va bene? Perché sembra che il 99% dei tifosi lo prenderebbe ad occhi chiusi.
> 
> P. S. Dybala ha giocato più di tutti questi qui (almeno in campionato)


Non so dirti, 
io sui giocatori esteri non mi sbilancio a meno che non sia campionissimi.
In italia è diverso che giocare fuori.

Dybala è da anni in Italia, 
fa delle giocate ogni tanto, ma è sempre fermo ai box, non ha continuità.

Non ha senso investire su di lui, 
ha giocato alla Juve e non ha fatto la differenza come i tifosi si aspettavano...
non gli da quei soldi la Juve, un motivo ci sarà...


----------

